# Soaking agent for CO2 diffuser?



## ben1157 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just curious to see what everyone uses to clean their glass CO2 diffusers. I've been using superge and I'm pretty sure it's just bleach but I'd like hear what other methods (including good old bleach) people are using.

Thanks!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Hydrogen Peroxide! I soak many pieces for a few weeks until its time to rotate, they come out like new


----------



## tigerbarb420 (Aug 15, 2004)

I have only had mine running for a little over 3 months but I find an overnight soak with hydrogen peroxide works just fine!


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

I use bleach. works great.

cheers-K


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

1/4 cup bleach in 2 cups water followed by a twenty four hour soak of white vinegar to neutralize the bleach.


----------



## ben1157 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks.... I never thought of trying hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Having an extra diffuser will keep you from any co2 down time. No need for harsh chemicals or scrubbing. Just have a fresh cup of H2O2 and let the diffuser soak until your other diffuser gets dirty. Simple,fast and very affective..


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I used bleach for years with no problem. I just put about 3-5 ml of bleach directly onto the ceramic disk. I then let sit for 4 or 5 hours and then rinse and then put about 5ml of prime onto the disk, then submerged in a cup of water with a little more prime. If you can't smell bleach you are likely safe. To be sure, just let it air dry if you really are nervous, as bleach will evaporate. 

Just use the cheap bleach! No scented crap!

I think that superge is just bleach.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Having an extra diffuser will keep you from any co2 down time. No need for harsh chemicals or scrubbing. Just have a fresh cup of H2O2 and let the diffuser soak until your other diffuser gets dirty. Simple,fast and very affective..


Now that sounds like a plan. It would be nice not having to worry if you got all the bleach out.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I use bleach followed by several rinses in water and then a bath in Prime treated water.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Bleach. Super inexpensive and super efficient. 

Takes hours, not days. Little soak, thorough rinse....good to go.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Momotaro said:


> Bleach. Super inexpensive and super efficient.
> 
> Takes hours, not days. Little soak, thorough rinse....good to go.


Really just a few hours? I've been wasting time and energy! Going to do that tomorrow when I clean my diffuser. Thanks for the time saving tip.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, bleach is quite fast. Just make sure you rinse very well afterwards.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

There is only one problem I see with these quick methods. 

When your co2 turns off at night water permeates the disc getting all the fish coat slime and everything else in the water inside the diffuser. This will coat the back side of the ceramic plate where 50% of the clogging occurs. 

This is why soaking for as long as you can either days or weeks is best. This long period of time allows cleaning solution to permeate the disc and get inside and kill/clean all the crud out. 

Both side of the ceramic plate need to be cleaned folks.

I have learned this from cleaning hundreds of glass diffusers.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I might not have cleaned hundreds of diffusers, but I can honestly say I have cleaned three or four diffusers hundreds of times and there is nothing wrong with soaking in bleach. 

I run CO2 day and night, and my diffuser never gets filled with water during its normal course of operation. However, it *does* get filled totally filled with water when it soaks in the bleach water when I clean it. 

The entire bleach cleaning process takes a few hours total. 

I don't have two or three diffusers per aquarium that would afford me the time or luxury to soak something in H2O2 for days/weeks. I don't have the time to swap out the H2O2 as the diffuser soaks either, as H2O2 loses it potency as it is exposed to light. Thats why it is always sold in those brown bottles. 

Bleach is fine. It cleans both sides as well.


----------

